
This Bio-Hacking Anti-Aging Product Has a Unique Cult Following: Doctors - Young_God
http://observer.com/2017/07/elysium-health-basis-nad-supplement/
======
thatoneguy
JFYI, Elysium is currently in a lawsuit with its supplier of the two key
ingredients for its Basis product.

[https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/16/a-new-lawsuit-alleges-
anti...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/01/16/a-new-lawsuit-alleges-anti-aging-
startup-elysium-health-hasnt-paid-its-supplier-and-is-in-breach-of-agreement/)

~~~
couuor
EH actually has their own supplier now. At least that's what it says in this
forum:
[https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/CDXC/community/](https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/CDXC/community/)

------
honorable
10% of Basis users are doctors according to their PR director? I'd love to see
some sort of citation on that. If that's true, that is pretty incredible.

~~~
anotheryou
maybe all homeophaths :)

~~~
xphilter
They didn't say M.D.s, did they? Or, they could have only 10 customers and 1
is an MD (and a shareholder?).

~~~
anotheryou
only skimmed the article, sorry :)

